# SWEDEN | Projects & Construction



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Wingårdh Arkitektkontor completes new venue in Jönköping*

Spira is twisted as a spiral to catch the attention of the eye as well as the body; transparent, to turn every side into a front; compact, to be efficient and sparse; meandering, to create expectation.

The performing arts centre Spira in the city of Jönköping is a regional scene for music and theater in the southern part of Sweden. It is a culturally vivid part of the country, but the performing arts have not had a permanent stage so far. Wingårdh's proposal is a result of a winning competition from 2005 and the house was inaugurated on 11/11/11.

The building is tall, expressive and controls the surroundings of the man-made peninsula in lake Munksjön. The communicative approach is enhanced by the semitransparent façade, on which current programs can be displayed. The bright and curved walls give the building an ephemeral character that relates to the arts that are being performed inside.

The building is designed for rather small audiences, but in many different spaces. The concert hall seats 910, and a smaller theater is designed for 420 people. There is also a multistage, a café stage and a restaurant. All stages are on the same level, providing maximal accessibility for wheelchairs as well as transportations backstage. The characters vary from a deep green serenity of the largest saloon, to the acoustical flexible structure of the multistage.

The narrow but long foyer is a fluid space, all covered in pine, the local wood. It follows the curved line of the building and provides shifting views over the lake outside. The space ends with the café stage. In wintertime the warmth of the interior will make the building glow. In summertime, the foyer opens up to the terraces outside.

The cool, austere glass façades are bound together by warm bands of orange. As the sun sets over the lake, the coloured glass heightens the festive atmosphere of the foyer. The warm light mingles with the din of people coming up from the coat check. The doors of expectation beckon in bright colours. In the darkness beyond them, life is once again about to rise to a dramatic crescendo.

*Source:* www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great to see a thread dedicated to projects in Sweden! kay: Actually, it is quite a lot work to do to describe the larger projects as there are plenty of them planned and being realized nowadays.
If talking about 'Spira', it is a really good-looking object which suits the surrounding environment well.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Metro Arkitekter's design for new building at Helsingborg Central Station*

In spring 2010 Metro Arkitekter were invited by the city of Helsingborg to participate in a parallel assignment for the renovation and expansion of Helsingborg Central Station ('Knutpunkten'). With the expansion of the platforms to the south, the new entrances will have a unique position in connection to the City Park. The pervading train tracks will be placed below ground south of the station, offering a connection with the new city district, H+.

The architects suggested a new station building, shaped as a sculptural and light roof, in this location. The station walls will be built of non-reflective glass so that users, from all locations, have a visual connection to the park area and the different types of transportation - transparent and easily navigated.

Architecturally, the station is different in comparison to the adjacent city blocks: instead, the inspiration is taken from the neighbouring park. The new structure can be seen as stylised trees which branch out above the platforms. Unlike today’s station, where trains live a secluded life underneath an office complex, the new station has its own individual identity, just like the old station, which was located in the same place. The new station will thus be an identity-building and unifying node, not only for the station area, but also for Helsingborg.

The building body is a steel construction, the top of which is covered with glass and solar cells, gathering energy during the day and emitting light during the night, so that the entire structure is perceived as luminous. The bottom is clad with perforated aluminium with varying amounts of perforation, providing intricate strains of daylight down into the station.

The roof and pillars get a cohesive expression in material, but in the pillars the perforation is more frequent, allowing plants to grow inside. With time, the roof will be perceived as a big floating slab above these vertical, green sculptures. Storm water is passed into the pillars and filtrated in water basins to the west of the station.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Metro Arkitekter designs new Central Station in Malmö*

The City Tunnel, opened in December 2010, is an underground rail link connecting Malmö to the Öresund Bridge and Copenhagen. At Malmö Central Station, passengers enter the subterranean station through the Glass Hall, a 130-metre terminal that unites Malmö’s busy city streets with its elegant waterfront. It is used by 40,000 passengers every day. With its ultra-modern glass and steel structure, the Glass Hall unmistakeably belongs in the 21st century. As such it unfurls the latest chapter in Malmö Central Station’s long history and builds on a proud tradition of moving with the times.

Metro has been responsible for the design of all new construction and alterations at Malmö Central Station above ground. The City Tunnel is being constructed to the north of the existing Malmö Central Station. A new arrivals area is being created which is delimited partly by the new 'Glass Hall', and partly by the new car park building to the east. The Glass Hall’s modern design contrasts with the historic building of the Central Station.

Modern architecture efficiently caters for the increasing flow of people travelling, while some older parts of the station have been given a different use with a greater focus on service. Over 150 years, Malmö Central Station has been altered, converted and extended. This might therefore be viewed as a series of well defined annual rings. With the Glass Hall and the other additions being made now, yet another annual ring is being added.

For one and a half centuries, Malmö Central Station formed a northerly limit for city planners. But the redevelopment of Malmö’s old wharves and docksides means the station is about to claim a more central position as the city’s transport hub. The new Glass Hall on the station’s north wing symbolises the city’s fresh direction. It presents a gleaming new front to the north, once the station’s unprepossessing neighbour.

Malmö Central Station is a protected heritage building. The original terminal is the oldest structure of its type in Sweden and it has been a major challenge not just to preserve the terminal’s original character but to enhance it. Jernhusen has worked closely with the Skåne County Administrative Board to achieve this, for instance by creating full visibility into the Train Shed for the first time through the adjacent Glass Hall.

Commuter flow is channelled through the new Glass Hall, where the materials, services and signage create an air of pace and efficiency. Steel, concrete, slate and glass set the tone. Passengers can purchase fast food and books and exchange foreign currency. Shop owners who have moved here from other parts of the station have seen their sales rise due to the prime location.

The old Central Hall has been redesigned as a covered mall with restaurants and cafés. The inviting, service oriented atmosphere aims not only to attract passengers but also lunchtime visitors working close by. The lighting is subdued and the interior draws inspiration from the Central Hall’s history.

Supporting the glass facade is a wire lattice never before used in Sweden. Designed for maximum lightness, the wires create tension to protect the glass structure from gusting winds. Suspended from the ceiling are sheets of perforated steel for sound proofing and ambient lighting. Along with the tinted glass, these design details create a calm atmosphere – despite the natural hardness of the materials used.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I've been there! Last year. Very classy...


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

Minsk said:


> *Metro Arkitekter's design for new building at Helsingborg Central Station*
> 
> In spring 2010 Metro Arkitekter were invited by the city of Helsingborg to participate in a parallel assignment for the renovation and expansion of Helsingborg Central Station ('Knutpunkten'). With the expansion of the platforms to the south, the new entrances will have a unique position in connection to the City Park. The pervading train tracks will be placed below ground south of the station, offering a connection with the new city district, H+.
> 
> ...





WOW, I really hope that this buildings will be build, cause Knutpunkten is really a stinky shitty hellholestation, it really needs to be refreshed. But to be honest, I doubt that this project will be realized.  The city is already thinking about canceling the project-tunnel between Helsingborg and Helsingör, and now this pops up too. Helsingborg dont got the money for these large projects. So I strongly doubt.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Stockholm station*

3XN Architects designed the building of Stockholm Station (Stockholm City Station). It will be located in the historic city center on 28 000 m2. In addition to the station on its territory will be in the hotel and conference center.

*Source: *www.etoday.ru


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*L’Oreal Office in Stockholm | ? m. | 6 fl.*

*L’Oreal Office*
?

A proposal by IAMZ Design Studio of the Products Company building for a new french beauty brand L'Oreal office in Stockholm.
The building will occupy 600 sq. m. and be 6 floors high. 

The architect is Ahmed Elseyofi.




















































































> Concept: There is no main concept of the shape , but we try to show the idea through the lines and holes on the elevations taken from water's shapes under sun , that with the organic shapes put the feeling of movement which reflect the spirit of the natural beauty of the company products, which makes the customer more beautiful and freshness.


IAMZ Design Studio
Ahmed Elseyofi


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^Wow!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Minsk said:


>


I love sweden. This great hall remind me Nodul opera house of seoul which now cancelled


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

> *Stockholm City Station / 3XN Architects*
> 
> Architects: 3XN Architects
> Location: Stockholm, Sweden
> ...
















































http://www.archdaily.com/268557/stockholm-city-station-3xn-architects/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*The Bredgatan Area, part of the H+ city renewal project, will be one of the first areas to see Urban Regeneration in Helsingborg, Sweden*

The H+ project is one of Sweden's must ambitious planning and urban renewal projects. The ongoing process aims to radically transform the southern parts of Helsingborg connecting them to the sea through the " Blue-green connection", a landscaped water feature. The central core of the H+ project is located around the Bredgatan area, a former industrial sector which is already evolving with the presence of the Helsingborg Campus, and several dynamic companies.

This area is strategically located between the old city and the harbour, and will be one of the first areas to undergo transformation, it will serve as a "test-bed" for H + at large, but will also be given its own identity in the H + urban mosaic. The area can be seen as the "locomotive" that will pull along the rest of the H + project and also contribute in a decisive way to Helsingborg future development. The area is already hosting the Helsingborg university Campus, and several dynamic companies, but lacks of housing, public services and has a poor public spaces.

The aim is to transform the area into a mixed urban fabric, keeping the spirit of entrepreneurship and enhancing the collaboration between university and companies. To create a dynamic core, the blue-green connection is accompanied with a longitudinal knowledge axis formed by several educational institutions placed along the Canal, from primary schools to higher education and adult training. The two sides of the Canal has two very different characters, the south is intensively planted, whereas the north is mineral.

The varying width and depth of the central promenade gives ever new perspectives. Variation in scale and building typologies, mixing old and new, create a dynamic urban fabric with a combination of intimate and more spectacular public spaces. Along the canal ground floors are used for education, café, restaurants, and office. Ground floor of existing buildings are glazed to create new relationships. The new city blocks opens up onto canal room which helps to give depth and richness of the event. Urban catalysts in the form of multi-functional buildings are placed in strategic points which activates the Canal space further.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Artipelag / Nyréns Arkitektkontor*

*Architects: *Nyréns Arkitektkontor
*Location:* Stockholm, Sweden
*Design Team:* Johan Nyrén, Lukas Thiel, Staffan Hillberg, Peter Karlsson, Viktor Kjellberg, Måns Kärnekull, Karin Nyrén, Fabian Pyk, Oscar Pyk, Haldur Rohtla, Ebba Sjödahl, Gunilla Stenberg, Carolina Wikström, Mårten Ubbe
*Project Year:* 2010
*Photographs:* Charlie Bennet

The art gallery Artipelag is a piece of architecture that is integrated in the landscape in such a way that it feels like it is growing out of the cliff it’s standing on. With the surrounding pine forest and the careful placement in Hålludden, outside of Stockholm, the building overlooks the beautiful Baggen bay. To get here you go on a winding road edged by large oak trees, through the meadows and woods to arrive at a view of the windswept dwarf pines. Artipelag epitomises the sensitivity to context and location in Johan Nyrén’s architecture. He immediately found the tone and sentiment of the landscape which convinced the client Björn Jakobson of the concept.

In the first analysis made by Nyrén, you can see a sketch that shows the concept’s alignment with the surrounding nature. The building twists around the mountain, follows the topography and takes advantage of the magnificent view. Nyrén has then taken this into the very details and materials with traces of bedrock inside the restaurant, with wane boards in the facade and a green roof. The holistic approach and final result shows that the initial concept has proved robust and sustainable even though the work process with a few compromises in the details has been far from ideal.

The project is founded on a donation by Björn Jakobson, founder and owner of Baby Björn. As Jakobson wished to integrate the memories of his previous visits to beautiful places around the world with his love of the archipelago and his interest in art, he hatched the idea of a venue for art, culture and design based in the archipelago. In Artipelag nature and culture are interwoven into a wholesome experience for visitors from both near and far.

The first phase covers about 10,000 sq.m. including a ”black box”, conference rooms, studio, shop, restaurant and cafe. The black box is central to the project and can be used for events, concerts and film and sound recordings. The many options of use and function make the facility usable all year around. An extension to the existing facility is planned to also include hotel and staff accommodation.

The dramatic room in the north-west is typical of the building idea. A small rift was discovered when the bedrock was uncovered by the blast. Instead of removing the bedrock, the programme expanded to incorporate it into the design. The floor of the room consists of bedrock with glass in the facade facing down towards the bay, shining between the trees.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Media Evolution City / JUUL FROST Architects*

*Architects: *JUUL FROST Architects
*Location:* Malmö, Sweden
*Project Year:* 2012
*Project Area:* 9,600 sqm
*Photographs:* Felix Gerlach

Media Evolution City officially opened in June and today more than 450 media people work in the building. The building houses small, medium sized and large media companies and the objective is to create a meeting place for innovation, business development and match making. JUUL | FROST Architects have opened JFA Studio – a Swedish showroom – in the building and have hereby moved into their own design.

Media Evolution City is developed by JUUL | FROST Architects in close collaboration with Wihlborgs Fastigheter AB and Media Evolution which are responsible for running Media Evolution City. Frames for “new ways of working” characterized by collaboration, synergy and knowledge sharing is the result of the project. Hereby the building becomes a manifestation of the measures that the City of Malmö currently are initiating in order to support the city’s ongoing transformation process.

Media Evolution City is programmed as “a city in the city” with streets, alleys and public facilities at floor level where informal and temporary meetings take place. Staircases function as meeting places that not only lead users and visitors around in the building but in combination with transparent glass panels actively expose the various activities that take place in Media Evolution City.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Henning Larsen creates dynamic urban campus on former industrial site*

Umeå Arts Campus is the name of a new dynamic centre of excellence currently rising on a previous industrial plot by the north beach of Umeå River in Northern Sweden. The project is a fine example of a modern regeneration of the urban harbour area.

The first stage of the Arts Campus adds three new buildings to the existing industrial setting: the School of Architecture, the Academy of Fine Arts and the Art Museum. The three buildings each contribute with a distinctive identity to the area and refer to the other buildings of the city in scale and expression.

The interaction between independence and synergy is the fundamental idea for the structures. It is created by physically linking the buildings in a big base close to the riverside that holds all common facilities. The unique locality at the water with the riverside promenade and the proximity to the centre of Umeå are the ideal surroundings for a university campus with public recreational areas.

The architectural vision of the campus site is to create a dynamic, lively environment along the river bank. The area will rise as a manifold, composite structure, combining old and new in an almost anarchistic composition. The idea is that the Arts Campus will act as an arena for education, research and professional activities in architecture, design, art and digital cultures - a creative environment that is somewhat unique for Sweden, Europe and perhaps the entire world.

Henning Larsen Architects attaches great importance to designing environmentally friendly and integrated, energy-efficient solutions. Thus, the Art Museum and the School of Architecture, which are both now finished, have been developed on the basis of the latest sustainability research considering aesthetics, location, function, space, comfort and materials as a whole.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Mältaren Office Building / Rosenbergs Arkitekter*

*Architects:* Rosenbergs Arkitekter
*Location: *Stockholm, Sweden
*Project Year:* 2011
*Project Area:* 4,400 sqm
*Photographs: *Axel Kårfors, Tord-Rikard Söderström

The office building in Hammarby Sjöstad has a concrete façade in relief forming a protective wall against Hammarby allé. The façade is divided into angled facets that are alternated giving it a braided effect. The heavy façade and the heavy concrete structure give the office a thermal capacity that reduces energy consumption.

The façade divisions allow for a varied window placement, where each office module can have two windows at different heights. One that is placed higher up, which provides light without a glare, and one lower down which has a view. The remaining façades are curtain wall systems with transparent and opaque glass panels. A penthouse with a double glazed façade cantilevers towards Hammarby Fabriksväg.

The office has its main entrance from Lugnets allé from which one also reaches the gym on the ground floor.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Flat Iron Building / Rosenbergs Arkitekter*

*Architects:* Rosenbergs Arkitekter
*Location:* Torsgatan, Lilla Bantorget, Stockholm, Sweden
*Year:* 2009
*Area:* 18,200 sqm
*Photographs:* Åke E:Son Lindman, Tord Rikard Söderström

*Source:* www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Kuggen *

*Architects:* Wingårdh Arkitektkontor
*Location: *Lindholmsplatsen, Göteborg, Sweden
*Area:* 5350 sqm
*Year:* 2011
*Photographs:* Tord-Rikard Soderstrom, Lindman

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Passive House School Winning Proposal / Kjellgren Kaminsky Architecture*

*Architects:* Kjellgren Kaminsky Architecture (KKA)
*Location:* Kungsbacka, Sweden
*Team:* Joakim, Fredik, Melia, Michael, Michele, Joti, Maelis, Sanna, Johan, Pamela, Maria, Paulina, Kay
*Client:* Eksta
*Size:* Medium 80,000 m²
*Stage:* Detailed Design
*Energy Usage:* 38,0 kWh/m²,year (Swedish passive house definition: minimum 45,0 kWh/m²,year)
*Max Effect:* 12,1 W/m²,K (Swedish passive house definition: minimum 15,0 W/m²,K)
*Year:* 2012

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

All of them design is my taste!
Thumbs up!

Especially below one are great



Minsk said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Caught by Umeå*

The Swedish town of Umea is set to become Europe’s capital of culture next year - and to celebrate, the city has created a dazzling ice block building that captures the awe-inspiring spectacle of the northern lights! The translucent space reminiscent of the aurora borealis will be touring Europe in the coming months for the Caught by Umea exhibition. After all, how best to celebrate the town’s forthcoming honor than by encapsulating the northern lights for the rest of Europe to enjoy!
Throughout the *Caught by Umea* exhibitions artists will create impermanent ice sculptures all over Europe. Giant blocks of ice will be placed in strategic locations around each city the exhibition visits, expressing a kind of message – a frozen note, a sculpture, or even a QR code. These blocks of ice will lead to a large central meeting place filled with exciting experiences related to Umea and northern Sweden.
Organizers from Umea are going to great lengths to form “co-creative” partnerships and inspiring initiatives between countries for the tour. Each artist exhibiting during the tour has been selected as finalists for a competition, and a panel of experts from each country will pick national winners that will be exhibited in Umea in 2014.

In Copenhagen



















In Spain




























Sources (information and pictures): Caught by Umea, http://inhabitat.com/illuminating-i...ught-by-umea¥-tour-in-warsaw-poland/?extend=1, Facebook.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Juvelen, Uppsala*

Juvelen will be the next most sustainable office building in Scandinavia. Some pictures of the winning proposal for the architecture competition which was proposed by Utopia Arkitekter and Skanska:

(c) utopia.se









(c) utopia.se









(c) utopia.se









More information: http://www.utopia.se/projekt/juvelen/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Barnhusbron, Stockholm*

A new vision..

Barnhusbron
Norrmalm and Kungsholmen, Stockholm



> En vision (..) om en ny bro mellan Norrmalm och Kungsholmen eller som arkitekten beskriver det snarare en tunnel.











(c) Urban Future Organisation









(c) Urban Future Organisation

More information: Urban Future Organisation, Stockholm & Projekt.


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

What a wonderful country and city! So full of character and vision. Love the innovation and daring designs. Sweden is truly remarkable. 
Regards from Ukraine.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vision: Bremen Tower*

*Bremen Tower*
*Värtan, Östermalm, Stockholm*

A new tower may be built in Värtan, Norra Djurgårdsstaden [a newly built area], Stockholm. The building is supposed to be 32 floors high, divided by sections (4 floors each). The lowest section would be reserved as the office space and the rest would be a residential area. An open to everyone skybar is planned to be constructed on the uppermost floor.

The architects are: Humlegården Fastigheter och 3XN Arkitekter.

Area
34.000 m2

Year
2013









































































More information: 3XN, Humlegården, Stockholm & Projekt.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Under construction: Hobbit village*

*Hobbit village*
*Muskö, Stockholm archipelago*

Muskö island will house 30 huts resembling Bilbo Baggins’ dwellings, using natural building materials to create an eco-friendly community.
Sweden-based British entrepreneur John Higson plans to build a hobbit village on his property on the sleepy island of Muskö. “I’ve always been fascinated by different, weird-ish houses,” he says.









http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/world/archives/2013/10/11/2003574268

A real-life hobbit village will soon be nestled in the lush forests of a Swedish island, a whimsical housing scheme billed as the first of its kind — but behind the fantasy gimmick lies a genuine interest for sustainable development.
The Swedish hobbit village will keep the notion of natural materials and soft, round shapes: the windows, doors and walls will all be curved.
Yet the houses will be slightly more up-to-date, built for city-dwellers longing to retreat to nature on weekends and holidays.
Natural building materials from the area will also be used, such as timber, stone, sand, clay and grass. Energy efficiency will be a primary goal, so heating will come from solar power and wood-burning.
The village is not targeted at fans of Tolkien’s The Lord of the Rings — rather, it is intended to appeal to those who care about the environment and want to live close to nature.
The island’s first hobbit house is scheduled to be ready in the middle of next year, with the village completed within a few years.

More information: http://www.norwegian.com/magazine/features/2013/11/could-hobbits-live-in-sweden, http://www.japantimes.co.jp/life/20...-life-hobbit-village-planned-for-swedish-isle.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Folkkungagatan/Londonviadukten (Södermalm) | Ferry terminal Timber Tower | ? fl. | Pro*

Urban Future Organisation suggest to build a wooden highrise in Södermalm island of Stockholm.

The architects are Urban Future Organisation.

Year: 2014



















Sources: Urban Future Organisation, Stockholm & Projekt.

Perhaps, no more details are known as of yet.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Europe’s best designed bar: Cuckoo’s Nest*

*Cuckoo’s Nest at the Radisson Blu Riverside Hotel Gothenburg, Sweden*
*Designed by Stylt Trampoli AB*

*Winner of Interior Design of the Year: Bar
*























































Submission:

Radisson Blu Riverside Hotel is situated in what used to be one of Gothenburg’s old shipyard districts, Lindholmen. Today the area is host to a new and different kind of arena.
The Lindholmen Science Park has developed into one of the leading forums for innovation, research and education within science, new technologies and communication.
With this in mind, the mission has been to establish an interior concept for the restaurant and bar of the hotel, neighbouring the science park.
As the line between genius and madness is subtle, creators named the restaurant and bar Cuckoo’s Nest. This is a meeting place for visionaries and dreamers, creators and contrary thinkers, innovators and possibility-people. Having drawn on inspiration from the local surroundings, the Cuckoo’s Nest incorporates features that give a heightened sense of scientific thinking. An example is the bar, which illustrates notes and calculations from Albert Einstein, illuminating them as if they are on an actual chalkboard. The bar has been incorporated together with the restaurant to create a milieu that is welcoming to both the traveller, but also for the local visionary and possibility-people alike.
Design elements have been developed to enhance the warm and welcoming feeling for either groups of people or for the lone visitor. By opening the door for the possibilities of scientific sharing, the new bar next to the restaurant becomes a natural meeting ground, worthy of everyone who knows that there never was a genius without a tincture of madness.

Judge's Comment:

The judges said this was an engaging and lively bar environment that lends itself to a sociable atmosphere, with interesting and provocative design features throughout. Once again, this concept was highly commended by the judges for its storytelling and sense of place achieved by designers Stylt Trampoli.

More information: http://www.europeanhoteldesignawards.com, http://blog.radissonblu.com/europe/europes-best-designed-bar-gothenburg.


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

I love the rendering of the building with the stacked and rotated cubes. It looks a bit like the Exhibit building in Toronto, which is also about the same height, and plays off the Daniel Libeskind museum across the street. Exhibit is already under construction. But the Swedish version is "greener" and has a better interplay of solid and transparent elements. I look forward to comparing the two when they're both built.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

I like such kind of creative design.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Täby Centrum, Stockholm*

Täby Centrum (or Täby C) is a large shopping mall in the center of Täby suburb in Stockholms region. The mall was built in 1968 (re-opened in 1991) and redeveloped in recent years. The building was renovated and 60 additional shops, 20 restaurants and cafées, a cinema and several grocery stores were additionally built. 

The owner of the mall: Unibail-Rodamco, 
Area: 79.116 sq.m.,
Total number of shops: 160,
Approximate number visitors: 13 mln./per year,
Webpage: tabycentrum.se.

The mall is being expanded further (expected date of completion: 2015).

Some pictures from spring last year, when a part of the renovated area of the mall and a new 'Apple store' were opened:









Unibail Rodamco


Taby shopping centre by BeeFortyTwo, on Flickr


Taby shopping centre by BeeFortyTwo, on Flickr


Taby shopping centre by BeeFortyTwo, on Flickr


Taby shopping centre by BeeFortyTwo, on Flickr


Taby shopping centre by BeeFortyTwo, on Flickr


Taby shopping centre by BeeFortyTwo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Spotify Office, Stockholm*

Some pictures of the main office of the World-famous Spotify (a commercial music streaming service) which is located in Stockholm:


Spotify HQ by Rosapolis, on Flickr


Spotify HQ by Rosapolis, on Flickr


Spotify HQ by Rosapolis, on Flickr


Spotify HQ by Rosapolis, on Flickr


Spotify HQ by Rosapolis, on Flickr


Spotify HQ by Rosapolis, on Flickr


Spotify HQ by Rosapolis, on Flickr


Spotify HQ by Rosapolis, on Flickr


Spotify HQ by Rosapolis, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Renovated Stora Hotellet Umeå*

Some pictures of the recently renovated Stora Hotellet Umeå which was built in 1895 and is located in the central part of Umeå city in northern Sweden. It is worth mentioning that Umeå is a joint European Capital of Culture this year.
































































More information: http://www.vk.se/1119478/forsta-bilderna-pa-nya-stora-hotellet, http://www.storahotelletumea.se.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Nobel Center by David Chipperfield Architects Berlin*

The winner of the architecture competition:






More information: http://www.nobelcenter.se/press-2.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The fastest wooden Rocky Mountain roller coaster in Europe - *Wildfire* will be located in Kolmården (Kolmårdens djurpark/Kolmården Wildlife Park)!

*Statistics*

Top speed: 113 km/hour

Length: 1 300 meters

Elevation: 57 meters

First drop: 49 meters with a tilt of 83 degrees

Number of inversions: 3

Airtime (the feeling of weightlessness): 12 movements, 4 of those with negative G

Ridetime: 120 seconds

Capacity: 960 persons/hour

Seats per train: 24 personer

Height limit: 120 cm 

Investment: 110 miljon SEK 

Manufacturer: Rocky Mountain Construction (USA).

*Status*: under contruction
*Preliminary date of completion*: 8th of April, 2013.






































More information: www.wildfire.kolmarden.com, www.kolmarden.com, *Wildfire ska bli snabbast i Europa*.


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Something I find astounding is that in that mall you have lush fabric furniture for people to sit upon. In the U.S. you would never see such a thing. Hooligans and carelessness would destroy them all within months.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Glasvasen - a new office building in Malmö (U/C)*

*Updated*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Niagara @ Malmö högskola (U/C)*

Niagara - a new building of Malmö University that is currently being constructed in Universitetsholmen, Malmö:









http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/pressroom/akademiska_hus_ab/pressrelease/view/pressinbjudan-byggstart-foer-malmoe-hoegskolas-nya-profilbyggnad-748461

Niagara in facts: 

Name: Kv. Niagara
Use: Education
Height: 54.5m
No. of floors: 11fl
Developer: Malmö Högskola / Akademiska Hus AB
Architect: Lundgaard & Tranberg A/S
Planned Construction start: 2012
Finished: 2015



Malmö högskola par John | Niklasson, sur Flickr


Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr


Untitled par Tomas Van Dalen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Science Village, European Spallation Source, IDEON
Lund, Sweden | *Status*: Under construction | *Source*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Impressive stuff.


----------



## Y.archbog (Nov 15, 2013)

Varför på första sidan finns det bilder som du inte kan se?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Slottsmöllan tegelbruk*
*Slottsmöllan, Halmstad, Halland county*

Some new housing units may be built in the former industrial area of Slottsmöllan (redeveloped) in Halmstad city. The height of the highrise buildings should be 16 floors.

The architect is White Arkitekter: 














































From White Arkitekter website:



> Ett helt nytt bostadsområde planeras på före detta tegelbrukstomten vid Slottsmöllan i norra Halmstad. Tre höghus bildar tillsammans port och ett tydligt landmärke vid ankomst till staden från norr.


According to information presented in the official website of Halmstad, the project has reached the stage of _plansamråd_.

More information: White Arkitekter, Halmstad.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of Radisson Blu Riverside Hotel Göteborg, which was built in ther territory of the Science Park Lindholmen in Gothenburg:














































Source: http://www.staticus.com/en/projects...15/completed/foto/radisson-blu-goeteborg.html.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Glasvasen - a new office building in Malmö (U/C)*

The construction work of a small, but nice office building 'Glasvasen' has started in Nyhamnen, Malmö: 









Bild: Jernhusen









Bild: Jernhusen









Bild: Jernhusen









Bild: Jernhusen









Bild: Jernhusen









Bild: Jernhusen









Bild: Jernhusen

Glasvasen in facts:

6 000 sq. m. office
1 000 sq. m. retail
App. 500 new workplaces.
Architect: Kanozi Arkitekter
Prem. date of completion: nowember 2015.

Sources: Jernhusen, http://www.byggnyheter.se/2014/04/nu-b-rjar-bygget-av-glasvasen. 

This project is a part of a larger (re-)development project in central Malmö which is called 'Nyhamnen':

(c) kanozi.se









:banana:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Helix (roller coaster), Liseberg (Completed)*

Helix is a steel roller coaster located at Liseberg in Gothenburg, Sweden. The ride, built by Mack Rides, features two linear engines and has a speed of 100 km/h (62 mph). 
The roller coaster's station building is located where the 3D cinema Maxxima used to be, by the foot of the tower Atmosfear. The 1-381-meter-long track follows the hillside in a custom made track design. The estimated cost for the project is about 239.000.000 Swedish kronor or about $36.000.000.
This is a German-Swedish project the aim of which was to introduce the best-experience roller-coaster in the Eoropean market.

Längdgräns: 130 cm
Antal kuponger: 4 st
Tillverkare: Mack Rides
Åktid: ca 2 min
Höjdskillnad: 52 m
Banans längd: 1 381 m
G-krafter: 4,3 G
Tyngdlöshet: 3 gånger
Inversioner (upp och ner): 7 gånger
Topphastighet: 100 km/h.









Source
















More information: http://liseberg.se/sv/hem/Nojesparken/Attraktioner/Helix.

The construction of another, fastest wooden roller coaster with a tilt of 83 degrees Wildfire, to be located in Kolmården Wildlife Park started this spring. Manufacturer: Rocky Mountain Construction (JAV). To be finished in 2016.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

An off-season test ride of Helix roller coaster (premiered April 26th, 2014) at night in Liseberg amusement park, Gothenburg, Sweden:






This is a result of the Swedish-German cooperation in developing the best-experience roller coaster in Europe, which was officially premiered on April 26th, 2014. 
The one can see some fragments of the Gothia Triple Towers hotel comlex (which was rennovated and expanded with one more tower) in the video, as well. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tele2 arena - Venue of The Year*

One of the two newest stadiums of Stockholm was awarded *TheStadiumBusiness Awards Venue of The Year award*. It is the main prise in the annual TheStadiumBusiness Awards that take place in London. The aim of these awards is recognise achievement, innovation, fresh thinking and the leaders in the world of stadium, arena and sports venue management, raise industry standards and encourage greater professionalism and drive awareness of the stadium, arena and sports venue sector.
The sports event of the year: *Ishockey-VM i Ericsson Globe* (Sweden). Won against such events as Super Bowl in Superdome, F1 Grand Prix in Silverstone, etc.


tele2 arena par freddie boy, sur Flickr

More information: http://www.stadiumbusinessawards.com, http://www.stadiumbusinesssummit.com.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gina Tricot HQ building in Borås, Västra Götaland County (built in 2009 or so):


Ginatricot par Josip Bogic, sur Flickr


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*230m Polestar Tower to act as a catalyst for future development in Gothenburg​*


> Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM) with Copenhagen architects Entasis, and COWI Denmark and COWI Sweden have been announced as winners of an international design competition to conceptualise the tallest building in the Nordic region. The winning design for the Polestar Tower reaches 230m in height.
> 
> The competition was initiated by contractor SERNEKE and the City of Gothenburg to generate a residential-led mixed-use skyscraper that would act as a catalyst for future development in the area of Lindholmen. The successful design incorporates flats, loft-style apartments and duplexes with each unit benefiting from its own private balcony.
> 
> ...


worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Will be one of the best in Europe!!^^


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The proposal ”Drivhus” by Urban Design & Selgas Cano won the architecture competition for Tekniska nämndhuset, Söderstaden, Stockholm. They proposed an interesting environmentaly-friendly development project.














































Source: http://www.urbandesign.se/mainsite/about/reflections/gifpage.php?lang=se


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Alviks Torn | 17fl. | Alvik, Stockholm | U/C*

A new living house is under construction in western part of Stockholm:


20140518_0122 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


Stockholm at night, April 2014 par felix_winkelnkemper, sur Flickr


----------



## Phaleo (Nov 19, 2012)

love the architecture


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

3XN (Denmark) won architecture competition for the project of a new unersity campus which will be constructed in Eskilstuna city. The total area of the project is 18.250 sq.m.









Source

More information: *3XN vann tävlingen om MDHs nya campus*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Nejlikan 3, Borås*

Project: Nejlikan 3,
Location: Borås, Västra Götaland, Sweden,
Height: 21 fl.,
Use: Residential building,
Constructor: Hökerum Bygg AB,
Architects: Frenning & Sjögren arkitekter,
Status: Completed,
More information and pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1383368.

Borås_140904-4546.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4307.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Landmärket Brygguden, Karlstad*

Project: Bryggudden etapp 1,
Location: Bryggudden in Karlstad, Värmland, Sweden,
Height: 60 m., 20 fl.,
Use: Residential building (bostadsrätt),
Constructor: Uddprojektet Ett AB,
Architects: Wingardh Arkitektkontor AB and Bergfjord & Ivarson Arkitekter AB
Status: Completed,
More information and pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512660.


Cityscape par Appe Plan, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sandrassida/12911650275/


Karlstad Building Complex par Martin Westman, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kulturväven, Umeå*

Project: Kulturväven & Rådhusparken,
Location: Umeå, Västerbotten County, Sweden,
Height: 13 fl.,
Use: a cultural center in Umeå located next to Ume River. Kulturväven will open in autumn 2014, the year that Umeå is one of the two European Capital of Culture. 
Kulturväven consists of two buildings which merges into one on the third floor, forming a portal above Strandgatan. The house closest to the river, south of Strandgatan, consists of four floors and will include a so-called "black box", with space for 400 seated or 1 000 standing visitors. The four lower levels of the building closest to the road Storgatan have about 15 000 square meters of area that Umeå municipality disposes of their businesses, including libraries. There is also a covered market hall in direct proximity to the Stora Hotellet. From level 5 and above there are plans for hotels, conference and restaurants in the Balticgruppen's auspices.
Culture fabric will include several cultural institutions that have been moved from other parts of town, as well as some new cultural initiatives.
Kulturväven will include studios, a children's cultural center, theaters and Umeå City Library, the cinema Folkets Bio and the new Women's History Museum.
Constructor: -,
Architects: Snöhetta and White arkitekter,
Status: Topped out,
More information and pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512660.


Umeå-Moni1.119 por Lutz Donath, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15252919131/

Rådhusparken

Vy av nya Rådhusparken, Illustration Ramböll by NCC_AB, on Flickr

Rådhusparken by AmericanSwede1952, on Flickr


Summer in the city par tleu, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Barents Center, Norrbotten County*

Project: Barents Center,
Location: On the border between Haparanda, Norrbotten County, (Sweden) and Tornio (Finland),
Height: -,
Use: A large complex of 100 000 sq. m. with a shopping center, a hotell, a multiarena, a gymnasium, offices, a cinemana and an innovation center will be built in northern Sweden. This new complex will serve as a new attraction for both people living in Haparanda (Sweden) and Tornio (Finland) and tourists,
Constructor: -,
Architects: Wester-Elsner arkitekter,
Status: Approved,
More information and pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117239635&postcount=147, http://www.wester-elsner.se/projekt/barents-center.aspx.

(c) wester-elsner.se









(c) wester-elsner.se









(c) wester-elsner.se









(c) wester-elsner.se









(c) nsd.se


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Nacka Tower, Nacka, Stockholm*

A re-design by *Felix Bonnier* (China):














































Source: https://www.behance.net/gallery/8707919/nacka-tower-sweden-2013

The proposed version:









Source: www.hagman-co.se

More information: *Nacka Tower*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Johanneberg Science Park, Sweden*

Project: New office premises for Johanneberg Science Park,
Location: Johanneberg, Gothenburg, Västra Götaland, Sweden,
Height: 6 fl.,
Use: Office building,
Constructor: Skanska AB,
Architects: White arkitekter under the project management of Chalmersfastigheter AB,
Status: Under contruction,
More information and pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1383368, http://www.johannebergsciencepark.com/sv/vart-omrade-vaxer/byggprojekt http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.2301824-nu-byggs-johanneberg-science-park.

(c) fastighetssverige.se









(c) fastighetssverige.se









(c) fastighetssverige.se









(c) fastighetssverige.se









(c) fastighetssverige.se









(c) fastighetssverige.se









(c) fastighetssverige.se









(c) fastighetssverige.se

















Source

Webcam: http://chalmersfastigheter.se/byggprojekt/lista/johannebergs-södra,-etapp-1.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Paper Display, Stockholm Fairs*
*Stockholm*

An inspiring paper installation at Stockholm Furniture and Light Fair 2013 by Wingårdhs.




























Source: http://designyoutrust.com/2013/02/paper-display-at-the-stockholm-furniture-and-light-fair.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helix roller coaster - best in Europe! The new attraction in the amusement park Liseberg of Gothenburg (premiered in April 2014) has been recently awarded with the European Star Award as the best new carousel (among 200 others).

*Helix bäst i Europa*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Linköping Centralstation - the best future infrastructure project 2014*

Linköping Centralstation was rewarded the first prize within the category “Infrastructure, future project” at World Architecture Festival (WAF) in Singapore. WAF is the world´s largest festival and live awards competition dedicated to global architectural excellence.

(c) metroarkitekter.se









(c) metroarkitekter.se









(c) metroarkitekter.se









(c) metroarkitekter.se









(c) metroarkitekter.se









Linköping Centralstation is one of the proposed projects (by Metro Arkitekter) of the station that will be used to serve the passengers of the HSR line "Ostlänken" in Sweden.

More information: *World Architecture Festival*, *Metro Arkitekter*, *Arkitektförslaget till nya Linköping Centralstation prisat*.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some visualisations of Kiruna Spaceport:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of the St Johannesplan and The Konsthall Square which is located in Triangeln, Malmö (by White Arkitekter):














































Source: http://www.white.se/en/project/83-st-johannesplan-and-the-konsthall-square.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Arken (The Ark) - Postnord HQ, Solna, Stockholm, Sweden*

Architect: BSK Arkitekter – Lise-Lott Söderlund
Built in: 2003 (and still looks nice)

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sollentuna Centrum, Stockholm*

Sollentuna Centrum is a large shopping mall in the center of Sollentuna suburb in Stockholms region. The mall was built in 1976 and re-opened after redevelopment in 2010. The building was renovated according to the plan of by White Arkitekter and the amount of shops increased to 120. There are four 'major streets' decorated in different ways and an Oasis with exotic plants and restaurants in the central part of this mall.
In 2011 Sollentuna Centrum won the main prize of ICSC Shopping Centre Awards in Paris.

The owner of the mall: Steen & Ström Sverige AB,
Total number of shops: 120,
Webpage: www.sollentunacentrum.se.














































Sollentuna Centrum by dearprakash, on Flickr










Sollentuna Centrum, 10:e Januari 2012 by Själin, on Flickr

Source of images: http://www.white.se/en/project/18-sollentuna-shopping-centre.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Levantis Gallery, Museum of Mediterranean/Medelhavsmuseet*

Medelhavsmuseet (Mediterranean Museum) is a museum in Stockholm focused around collections of mainly ancient objects from the Mediterranean area and the Near East. Its English name is The Museum of Mediterranean and Near Eastern Antiquities. The museum was formed in 1954 when the Egyptian Museum and the Cyprus Collection were combined. The Egyptian Museum had been created in 1928 from artifacts collected in the 18th, 19th and early 20th century while the Cyprus Collection was the result of the excavations of the Swedish Cyprus Expedition in the late 1920s and early 1930s. The Cyprus collection in the museum is the largest outside Cyprus and of great scholarly value. A new gallery of Cypriote antiquities sponsored by the A.G. Leventis Foundation and designed by White Architects was opened in January 2009. Besides Egypt and Cyprus the museum also holds collections of Greek and Roman antiquities, Near Eastern antiquities from Shah Tepe, bronzes from Luristan and Islamic art.
The museum has been located in the Gustav Horn palace, Gustav Adolfs Torg, Fredsgatan 2, Stockholm since 1982.

The interior of the museum was renewed by White Arkitekter AB and innaugurated in 2009.

(c) white.se









(c) white.se









(c) white.se









(c) white.se









(c) white.se









(c) white.se









Source of images: http://www.white.se/en/project/21-levantis-gallery-museum-of-mediterranean.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Niagara/Malmö högskolan, Malmö*:

Malmö, Götaland, SE by Mirko Tamburello, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Funäsdalen skir resort (Jämtland County) gets a gondola lift system before Christmas season. Some more accomodation facilities are being constructed, as well. It will one more ski resort in Sweden with a gondola lift system.









Source









Source









Source

More information: http://www.funasdalenberghotell.se/gondolen.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Liseberg: Mechanica*

Amusement park Liseberg (Gothenburg, Sweden) to surprise us next year again! A new attraction is called 'Mechanica' - a star shape carousel that will be a more advanced version of similar carousels found in other amusement parks. Mechanica is under construction and will be premiered in summer 2015. The design of Mechanica will resamble Gothenburg in XVII century.

In details:

Längdgräns: 140 cm
Höjd: ca 30 m
Åkturens längd: ca 90 sek
Antal åkare: 30 pers (6 gondoler med vardera 5 säten)
Kapacitet: 600 pers/h
Attraktionstyp: Star Shape
Tillverkare: Zierer Karussell- und Spezialmaschinenbau GmbH (Germany).









Source









Source






More information: *Mechanica - Nyhet 2015*

The newest rollercoaster 'Helix' which was premiered this year was awarded with the prize as the best carousel in Europe 2014. It was the second, together with Eclipse in Gröna Lund (Stockholm), record-breaking carousel premiered in recent years. In 2016 another record-breaking carousel will be premiered in Kolmården.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gröna Lund: House of Nightmares*

Next season the amusement park Gröna Lund in Stockholm will invite the visitors to the House of Nightmares!



> You are standing in front of a desolate and abandoned house. No one knows what is waiting inside, but one thing is certain – something evil is lurking in the dark. The nightmare experiments once conducted by the legendary Dr. Morphio have come to life and roam the hallways and rooms of the house. Do you dare step into Dr. Morphio’s House of Nightmares and face your worst nightmares?
> In April 2015, the worst horror experiences of its kind opens at Gröna Lund. It will be a new haunted house where visitors themselves pass through the old dark house where horrific nightmares await.
> The attraction has been developed together with the amusement park industry’s leading creator of special effects and animatronics, the Sally Corporation (USA), which has developed similar attractions at amusement parks around the world for over 35 years.
> Exactly what visitors will find in the house’s various rooms will not be revealed. If you want to know, you simply need the courage to step into the house. Welcome!











Source







More information: Gröna Lund - House of Nightmares


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm has a new (old) hotel.

*Quality Hotel Globen, Stockholm, Sweden*

Area: 9400 sq.m. + 3000 sq.m.,
Number of rooms: 275,
Architect: *White Arkitekter*,
Completion: 2014.

An old hotel with 69 rooms which is located in Globe City area of Stockholm has been recently renovated and extended with an adjacent building with 206 new rooms and a benquet hall.

Quality Hotel Globen 4 by ÖE PHOTO, on Flickr

Quality Hotel Globen 2 by ÖE PHOTO, on Flickr

Quality Hotel Globen 1 by ÖE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Icehotel Jukkasjärvi 2014/15 (25th season)*

The 25th Icehotel has just opened for the 2014/15 season in the village of Jukkasjärvi, Swedish Lapland. Carved from 1,600 tonnes of snow and ice, the hotel features 16 artist-designed suites, a bar and theatre. 
Over the last few weeks, 42 artists from around the world have used 1,600 tonnes of ice and snow from the nearby frozen Torne River to create the 25th pop-up Icehotel. This season’s hotel features 16 suites based on concepts such as love and the changing seasons. Borderland, by Thomas Czajkowski and Eryk Marks, was inspired by the folk art that decorated typical wooden houses in eastern Poland, where the artists grew up. The carved wall decorations are based on traditional wooden ornaments that decorated the house facades.

(c) theguardian.com









(c) theguardian.com









(c) theguardian.com









(c) theguardian.com









(c) theguardian.com









(c) theguardian.com


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Paradiset 19 - 21/Etaget | 10-13 fl | App*

*Paradiset 19 - 21/Etaget*
*Kungsholmen, Stockholm*

A new housing project (107 flats) with some space for retail will be implemented in Kungsholmen, inner Stockholm. The height of the building will range from 10 to 13 floors. Status: laga kraft.

Architect: Kjellander + Sjöberg





































Stadsbyggnadskontoret:



> Planens syfte och huvuddrag
> 
> Syftet är att skapa fler bostäder, en bättre gatumiljö genom inglasade och utåtriktade bottenvåningar samt en ny möjlighet att anordna en allmänt tillgänglig fotgängarpassage genom kvarteret Paradiset.
> 
> ...


More information:

Stockholms stad
Kjellander + Sjöberg
Tobin Properties


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Alviks Torn, Alvik district, Stockholm*

Height: 56.7 m., 18 fl.,
Architect: C.F. Møller and Berg Arkitektkontor,
Completion: Dec 2014.

A new residential tower (with 151 flat) was recently constructed in Alvik district of Stockholm, capital city of Sweden.

Blue hour at Alviks Strand by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


20140518_0122 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr









Source


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Paradiset looks interesting.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A re-post from the Stockholm Project thread:



Þróndeimr said:


> No idea if this has already been posted somewhere, but here is a proposal by Utopia Arkitekter, Tham & Videgård Arkitekter and Lovely Landskap AS
> for a redevelopment plan along Hornsbruksgatan that will include three apartment buildings and a new metro station.
> 
> *More on ArchDaily*
> ...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kristallen/Lund City Hall*

Lund city in south Sweden has a new City Hall. 

Architects: Christensen & Co Architects,
Location: Lund, Skåne County, Sweden,
Area: 13500.0 sqm,
General Contractor: Lund Municipality,
Engineer: Sweco, Rambøll SE,
Contractor: Rekab SE,
Year of completion: 2014.

From *ArchDaily*:

The City Hall, also known as the Crystal (Kristallen), stands as an iconic frame with a profound social impact and an ambitious green profile, using only a fraction of the energy normally consumed by this type of building. The first step of The City Hall was completed in 2014 and hosts 13.500m2 of Citizen Service Centre. When fully completed, the building will have 25.000m2 of offices, conference facilities, a public ground floor and a green rooftop terrace that overlooks the city of Lund and its surroundings all the way to Denmark.
The jury of the Kasper Salin Award nominated Christensen & Co Architects for creating a building that links the distinguished historical city centre of Lund and a new public park with an original architectural idea in the continued urban development in the area. As well as creating a welcoming building that brings life to the area with its public program and dynamic facades.
The building volume consists of a pleated W-shaped plan that brings light, variation and playfulness into the volume. The building appears facetted, constantly changing from glass and solid panels, with a broken down scale, thereby integrating the relatively large building into the urban structure of Lund. The sculpted shape and varied facades facilitates an appearance of life and vibrancy, both internally and externally. Behind the building’s open and transparent west façade is a full-height atrium space, which draws in the adjacent park’s lush green atmosphere and connects all the amenity spaces across the floors. The space creates an open and vibrant area connecting staff and visitors.
The façade design is key in reducing the total energy consumption. All facades are oriented to efficiently utilize the sun’s heat during the cold season, and the climate screen is optimized to balance out heat loss and heat gain. North-facing facades are covered with smooth glass panels from floor to ceiling, allowing a maximum amount of light to fill the office spaces. The south-facing facades have dynamic solar-control panels, operating according to the amount of daylight, giving optimal light and shade conditions inside the building and creating a dynamic façade to the surroundings. The facades towards the historic part of Lund are of a more classic character, open and closed parts of concrete plates, giving a calm rhythm and dialog with the cityscape of Lund.
Lund City Hall is a sustainable building adherent to the Swedish Green-factor; Green-factor states that the vegetation and green areas of the site must be at least 100%. The buildings green roof plays an important role in cooling the building, storing rainwater and ensures that the building becomes part of the local ecosystem, supporting the biosphere already existing in the park and the area.









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

According to information presented in homepage of Skanska, the construction work of the office building *Juvelen* in Uppsala will start this year. It will be the next most sustainable office building in Scandinavia.









Source

More information: http://www.skanska.se/sv/Projekt/Projekt/?pid=10247&plang=sv-se.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

"Galleria Boulevard" shopping mall (Fojab Arkitekter) in Kristianstad, Skåne County, will be expanded. The two stages of the project are completed by now, however the mall will be expanded even more. According to Fastighetsvärlden, the sum of investment for the further expansion exceeds one billion SEK. 









Source

The project in full scale









Source

*Andra etappen av Galleria Boulevard öppnas*, *Sista Domusskylten ner – nya centrum växer fram*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tengbom architects designed a sustainable housing project in Fristad, outside Borås, Västra Götaland County:



> Arkitektonisk kvalitet och hållbarhet genomsyrar de två hyresbostadshusen i massivträ i Fristad utanför Borås. Det är arkitektkontoret Tengbom som ritat husen utifrån konceptet ”Trä rakt igenom” för det kommunala bostadsbolaget FRIBO. Projektet visar att hög verkshöjd i kombination med massivträ- och lågenergiteknik inte behöver innebära vare sig höga produktionskostnader eller hyror.












More information: *Tengbom arkitekters hyresbostäder i massivträ färdiga – visar att hållbart boende inte behöver vara dyrt*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The companies involved in development of the project 'RegionCity' in Gothenburg started to sell the office space in the future highrises. The construction of the first highrises is scheduled for next year. More details about the project should be announced later this year. 

Source: *Uthyrningen av Region City startar*

Due to a number of ambitious projects, the presentation desk of Gothenburg city was one of the most popular city presentations during the recent architecture festival in Cannes, France.

Here is the picture of the RegionCity model that was presented during MIPIM festival in Cannes









Source

RegionCity in the context of other projects (as a part of a large redevelopment project 'Älvstaden')









Source

More information: *Göteborg visar rekordstora byggplaner*.

Some schemes depicting the position of the railway station, Nils Ericson Terminalen and Västlänken railway tunnel (to be constructed) in the context of RegionCity:





































According to the plan of the project, there will be 11 highrises built in a relatively small area (225 meters x 125 meters). The proposed height of the towers:

31 floors: 1
26 floors: 1
23 floors: 4
16 floors: 5.

(Thank you to EaglesnButterflies!)

More plans and visualisations to be found here: http://www.regioncity.se/pdfer/pdfer_2014/RegionCity_koncept_140604.pdf.

More infromation about the RegionCity project: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731679.

Please note that the highrises will not be the tallest in the new city center of Gothenburg.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Gina Tricot HQ building in Borås, Västra Götaland County (built in 2009 or so):
> 
> 
> Ginatricot par Josip Bogic, sur Flickr


One more picture of this interesting building:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmö Live*

A new place of attraction has been recently innaugurated in Malmö, Sweden. It is a multi-purpose complex with a hotel, a concert hall, a congress venue and panoramic restaurant. The highrise is 25 floors high and is one of the few highrises currently under construction in Universitesholmen area.









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

A moment from the opening event









Source

An article about the project (ArchDaily): *City in the City / Schmidt Hammer Lassen Architects*.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A new pedestrian bridge near Malmö Live:









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more pictures of Malmö Live:

Malmö Live, Clarion hotel by Bas Mensink, on Flickr

Malmö Live by Bas Mensink, on Flickr

Malmö Live by Bas Mensink, on Flickr

kkh malmø by fibsen, on Flickr

Malmö Live interior by Bas Mensink, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

World Maritime University in Universitetsholmen, Malmö, was innaugurated on May 29th:

New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr

New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr

New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr

New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr

New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr

New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr

World Maritime University by Bas Mensink, on Flickr

New World Maritime University premises by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ That modern addition works surprisingly well with the old building.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

BIG-Bjarke Ingels Group (Denmark) has published some visualisations of the planed new travel center for Västerås city (Västerås Resecentrum):


Source


Source


Source









Source









Source


Source


Source


Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The model of some large projects (Karlavagnstornet/Polstjärnan in Lindholmen (the future highest skyscraper in Scandianvia), RegionCity (new Cantral station and a mixed-use area nearby) that were presented during an annual festival MIPIM in Cannes:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*BORÅS | Pallas | 67-105 m | 20-33 fl | Pro*

A project of a 20 fl (67 m.) or a 33 fl (105 m.) highrise in Borås, Västra Götaland County, has been approved:









Source

Architect: Alessandro Ripellino (Sweden).

The project will be developed in stages. Firstly, an existing mall and parking house will be reconstructed and then the construction process of the highrise building will begin. The final height of the building will depend on the interest of the market.









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

More information: Alessandro Ripellino Arkitekter, Detailed plan (PDF), Borås stad.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

St Johannesplan and The Konsthall Square, Triangeln area, Malmö:









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Jönköping: Runda Huset*

A new landmark is rising in Jönköping city in Jönköping County. The project is a part of the large development porect 'Munksjöstaden'.

Runda Huset (60 m., 16 fl., arch.: Yellon)









Source









Source

More information: http://munksjostaden.com, http://www.fs-service.se, http://www.jnytt.se/arkiv/munksjostaden.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Brf Tenoren (52 m., 19 fl., Skanska), Kv. Malmö Live, Malmö, Sweden

tenoren by staffh, on Flickr

Malmö by Lars Welin, on Flickr

Malmö by Lars Welin, on Flickr

Tenoren and Malmö Live (Kv. Malmö Live)

Malmö by Lars Welin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*KTH School of Architecture/Arkitekturskolan (Tham&Videgård Arkitekter), Stockholm*









Source

KTH Stockholm by dotnth, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A fragment of *Kulturväven* building, Umeå:

Culture by m.jon81, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

A lot of the pictures where people come up show a lot of racial diversity; the new buildings have stunning architecture that contrast beautifully older buildings... Sweden is without a doubt at the top of development.


----------



## ruthen1an (Apr 2, 2014)

oh .. Japan and South Korea at the bottom of development...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm/Solna: Hagaplan*

A new section of a large new district Hagasten (located between Stockholm and Solna) with Hagaplan Hotell and an office building (Reflex Arkitekter) is currently under construction by Skanska. The completion of construction is scheduled for year 2017.









Source









Source

Source: *Skanska bygger hotell och kontor i Hagastaden*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some visualisations of Masthugget area in Gothenburg in the future (this is a part of a large re-development project 'Älvstaden'): 









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

World Maritime University in Malmö, Skåne County (Com)

Malmö by Lars Welin, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

awsome!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*App-Center in Växjö - a CCTV inspired building*

Architects: Semrén+Månsson,
Location: Arenastaden (new district), Växjö, Småland County,
Use: residential and commercial,
Area: 4.000 sqm,
Number of floors: 19,
General Contractor: APP Equity AB,
Details: the shape of the building reminds of a letter "L"; the structure is inspired by the famous CCTV center in Beijing, China,
Status: Approved,
Start of construction: 2015.









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

dj4life said:


> A facade make-over for a water tower in Handen municipality, Stockholm County:
> 
> Triangles by Steffe, on Flickr
> 
> ...


The towers are fully 'dressed' up now:

The Two Towers by Stefan Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome, they almost look like residential towers now. Shame about the crap on the roofs


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A new multifunctional arena will be constructed in Uppsala, Uppsala County. The project is designed by Sweco.









Sweco

More information: *Uppsala Arena blir Uppsala Eventcenter*, *Uppsala EventCenter*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more visualisations of the new SEB bank Headquarter office building (100 sq. m.) which is currently being constructed in Arenastaden of Solna, Stockholm urban area:









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some visualisations/pictures of a new living house Ture 8 (by Wallenstam & Koncept) in Östermalm district, Inner Stockholm:









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*79&Park* (residential) by Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG) is currently under construcition in Gärdet, Stockholm









Source









Source









Source

Source: *Grönska på höjden och tvären*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That gold leaf-looking material on the walls looks surprisingly good.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Säkerhetsstugan or a rest house for mountain climbers will be constructed close to the northern tip of the Kebnekaise mountain in Norrbotten County. This will be the structure constructed on the highest altitude in Sweden.









Source

More information: *Vädret försenar rekordbygge*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A boxy office building in central Stockholm is currently undergoing a major re-development. The aera of a 95 000 sq.m. office building will be increased to 130 000 sq.m. of which 39 000 sq.m. will be used as space for retail and restaurants, 63 000 sq.m. as office area, 29 000 sq.m. for a hotel 'At Six' (343 rooms) with conference space, and 1 100 sq.m. as residential area. Also, there will be a large urban park on the uppermost part of the building. The project is called 'Urban Escape'. 



















More information: *Så här blir hotellet i Urban Escape*, *Nytt liv i Stockholms city*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*KPMG: Malmo - from polluted shipyard to green city* (NZ Herald, New Zealand)

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

nice buildings for all the refugees to live in


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

^^^ Every single building in that view looks amazing! Don't care who lives there, as long as they are occupied!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some alternative visualisations of Kiruna Spaceport:









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Source

It seems the planners and the innitiator of the project go for the most ambitious plan: *82 floors and 312 meters* which will make it the highest tower in whole the EU by any means of measurement. Karlatornet will be supported by highrises of 40, 35, 27, 16-18 floors. The construction should start no later 2017. :banana:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The height of this project was changed from 19 to 20 floors and the project got a final approval. The construction process should start in the nearest future. (Source)



dj4life said:


> Architects: Semrén+Månsson,
> Location: Arenastaden (new district), Växjö, Småland County,
> Use: residential and commercial,
> Area: 4.000 sqm,
> ...


----------



## badgäst1 (Jul 3, 2012)

dj4life said:


> It seems the planners and the innitiator of the project go for the most ambitious plan: *82 floors and 312 meters* which will make it the highest tower in whole the EU by any means of measurement. Karlatornet will be supported by highrises of 40, 35, 27, 16-18 floors. The construction should start no later 2017. :banana:


And where does this source come from, exactly? 266 meters is the highest possible height yet.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

badgäst said:


> And where does this source come from, exactly? 266 meters is the highest possible height yet.


Please, see this video (from 13th minute) and check this thread.


----------



## badgäst1 (Jul 3, 2012)

dj4life said:


> Please, see this video (from 13th minute) and check this thread.


I checked it, but all I can find is confirmation about 82 floors. How can you be so sure that 82 floors translates into 312 meters?

The Shard in London is 306 meters, and it has 95 floors.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

badgäst said:


> I checked it, but all I can find is confirmation about 82 floors. How can you be so sure that 82 floors translates into 312 meters?
> 
> The Shard in London is 306 meters, and it has 95 floors.


One forumer mentioned that the most ambitious plan is 312 m, 82 floors in the local version of the dedicate thread.

There are only 73 functional floors in The Shard.


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

dj4life said:


> One forumer mentioned that the most ambitious plan is 312 m, 82 floors in the local version of the dedicate thread.
> 
> There are only 73 functional floors in The Shard.


But the long stalled Hermitage Plaza in La Defense Paris is 320m.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777&page=58


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Greenhouse living in Stockholm area:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Jukkasjärvi: Icehotel 2016*

The design of new version of the original Icehotel (Icehotel 2016) was revelead. Custom suites at the 26th Icehotel in the Arctic Circle include a life-sized ice elephant and a recreation of a 1920s cult horror film. 
Located near the town of Jukkasjärvi, in Swedish Lapland, the 55-room Icehotel is built annually from ice and snow sourced from a nearby river.
This year's temporary structure opened on 11 December 2015, and includes 19 uniquely crafted Art Suites as well as a bar and a church.
The suites were all created by different artists, working either individually, in pairs or in groups. They include a room full of flying sheep and a 1970s love capsule.









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

More pictures and information: *Icehotel 2016 opens in Lapland with suites themed around animals and films*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sweden is building massive 'floating' sidewalks in downtown Stockholm*


----------



## Tamassos (Feb 1, 2016)

Great impressions of a wonderful place; thanks for sharing!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The design concept of the new Apple flagship store in Stockholms region was revealed. The specially designed building will be constructed in Kungsträdgården.



> One way that the new Stockholm store would be different than the average Apple Store build is that the fact that Apple reportedly plans to also overhaul the surrounding area by rebuilding a fountain and public seating area around the building that could be used by the public full-time even when the store is closed.











Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

More information: *Apple shows off gorgeous new flagship Apple Store. planned for Stockholm*, *Här är Apples förslag på nya Apple Store Kungsträdgården*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Is this all one project??


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

This year the UN prize for the Best sustainable city development went to the ongoing project Norra Djurgårdsstaden/Stockholm Royal Seaport in Stockholm. The prize was handed in to the city councillor of Stockholm Municipality Karin Wanngård during the C40 (Cities Climate Leadership Group) Awards event in Paris.
The project was praised for the sustainable solutions applied in planning and construction process which are inspirational for other sustainable city development projects worldwide. Norra Djurgårdsstaden or Stockholm Royal Seaport in English is a large area of central Stockholm that is undergoing brownfield redevelopment.









Source









Source

More information: http://www.stockholmsbyggnyheter.se/2016/03/fn-pris-till-norra-djurg-rdsstaden.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ateliers Jean Nouvel (France), Lomar Arkitekter, Sollentuna Municipality in Stockholms region and RSS Nordic Holding collaborate on the development project for Helenelund Centrum and Kista (Stockholms ICT cluster).









Source









Source









Source

More information: Ateliers Jean Nouvel, Lamar Arkitekter, RSS Nordic.

Besides these, the already are three towers of 33+ floors located in Kista and a complex of two towers (171 m, 50 fl. and 34 fl) (Sports Hotel Kista) is proposed.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg: RegionCity*

A few more illustrations of the project RegionCity extracted from a pdf file Workshop 2 available at http://www.regioncity.se.









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

More information about the three workshops: http://www.regioncity.se/pages/nu.html#workshop.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Is the fur used inside those rooms of the ice hotel real? If so, that is very disappointing.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Source
> 
> It seems the planners and the innitiator of the project go for the most ambitious plan: *82 floors and 312 meters* which will make it the highest tower in whole the EU by any means of measurement. Karlatornet will be supported by highrises of 40, 35, 27, 16-18 floors. The construction should start no later 2017. :banana:


Update:









Source

More visualisations of the Karlastaden area in future as well as interior of the tower are available in the local thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133030125&postcount=449.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few more visualisations:

The future Karlastaden district (inc. Karlatornet tower)









Source

Karlatornet and other well-known SOM projects









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kolmården Wildlife Park: Wildfire*



dj4life said:


> The fastest wooden Rocky Mountain roller coaster in Europe - *Wildfire* will be located in Kolmården (Kolmårdens djurpark/Kolmården Wildlife Park)!
> 
> *Statistics*
> 
> ...


Like planned, the project was finished this year:


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Forskaren *| Hagastaden ( Stockholm )

Forskaren will serve as a landmark of its central location in Hagastaden near Stockholm, where it will interact with the city and create new collaborative environments. The new district will blend world-class research in health, life science and treatment – complete with housing, a new subway station, green recreation areas and amenities.

Both the characteristic round shape and central Hagastaden location of Forskaren make the building a natural gathering point in the new district. The building’s publicly accessible amenities and surrounding square are designed to be catalysts for new life in the area.





































Sep 4.


----------

